# Adhesive for granite to cast iron table stand



## howard611 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a 21x32x1 inch kitchen sink cut-out from our marble countertop that will make a nice table for our porch. We have a left-over base that we want to attach it to and it looks to be a painted cast iron material. The thickness of the marble makes it a tad high but if necessary I could attach a thin piece of masonite to it, if that is of any help. I see a product Liquid Nails Marble that may work but it does not state it would work with metal surfaces. Any suggestions on whether this is my best bet?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Look under your new counter and look at the threaded studs that hold the sink--Would that work?

Epoxy is the glue that is keeping the studs in the drilled holes.

If you don't need studs to keep the top and base together--epoxy will stick to steel--make sure the steel is flawlessly clean.--Mike--


----------



## howard611 (Mar 28, 2010)

*your suggestion did not address my project*

Mike thanks for your reply but I am not dealing with a granite counter.
I am making a table with a left-over piece. nevertheless, if epoxy is the right glue to make my table, thanks for the advice.


----------

